# Fehler beim JDownloader



## Jubeldibub (24. Jul 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein Problem mit dem Programm JDownlader (dies ist ein verhältnismäßig bekannter Downloadmanager für Filehost-Sites wie Rapidshare, Depositfiles etc.). Auf anderen Seiten habe ich bereits den Hinweis gefunden, dass die Abbrüche bei diesem Programm nicht an ihm selbst, sondern an Java liegen sollen. Ich hoffe daher, dass ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt. 

Zur generellen Symptomatik: Wird der JDownloader aktiviert, beginnt er regulär mit dem Download der hinzugefügten Container oder Einzeldateien. Allerdings beendet sich das Programm (ohne weitere Meldung) nach einiger Zeit (unterschiedlich, zwischen 5 und 20 Minuten) und wird auch aus der Prozessliste (Taskmanager) ohne weitere Fehlermeldung gestrichen. In der Windows Ereignisanzeige taucht nichts zu dem Vorfall auf. Allerdings erstellt der JDownloader (oder vielleicht auch Java) ein Fehlerprotokoll: 


```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x77c172e3, pid=3836, tid=1516
#
# JRE version: 6.0_26-b03
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (20.1-b02 mixed mode, sharing windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [msvcrt.dll+0x372e3]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x0e67cc00):  JavaThread "DOwnloadchunk 76300176 - 114450263" [_thread_in_native, id=1516, stack(0x0fa90000,0x0fae0000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, writing address 0x00000000

Registers:
EAX=0x5bab42c4, EBX=0x00e46f00, ECX=0x002610a9, EDX=0x00000000
ESP=0x0fadec40, EBP=0x0fadec48, ESI=0x5b130020, EDI=0x00000000
EIP=0x77c172e3, EFLAGS=0x00010202

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0fadec40)
0x0fadec40:   009842a4 00000000 0fadec7c 0340895a
0x0fadec50:   00000000 5b130020 009842a4 043552ec
0x0fadec60:   03408615 5b130020 5bab42c4 03983020
0x0fadec70:   00000000 00002000 00002000 0fadeca4
0x0fadec80:   034084ab 03983020 03985020 00002000
0x0fadec90:   043552ec 5bab42c4 032428f8 032444e8
0x0fadeca0:   0fadeccc 0fadecdc 03412695 00002000
0x0fadecb0:   0faded40 032444e8 032444e8 000003b4 

Instructions: (pc=0x77c172e3)
0x77c172c3:   c6 3b fe 76 08 3b f8 0f 82 78 01 00 00 f7 c7 03
0x77c172d3:   00 00 00 75 14 c1 e9 02 83 e2 03 83 f9 08 72 29
0x77c172e3:   f3 a5 ff 24 95 f8 73 c1 77 8b c7 ba 03 00 00 00
0x77c172f3:   83 e9 04 72 0c 83 e0 03 03 c8 ff 24 85 10 73 c1 


Register to memory mapping:

EAX=0x5bab42c4 is an unknown value
EBX=0x00e46e88 [CodeBlob (0x00e46e88)]
Framesize: 24
ECX=0x002610a9 is an unknown value
EDX=0x00000000 is an unknown value
ESP=0x0fadec40 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x0e67cc00
EBP=0x0fadec48 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x0e67cc00
ESI=0x5b130020 is an unknown value
EDI=0x00000000 is an unknown value


Stack: [0x0fa90000,0x0fae0000],  sp=0x0fadec40,  free space=315k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [msvcrt.dll+0x372e3]  memmove+0x33
C  0x0340895a
C  0x034084ab
C  0x03412695
C  0x0340e0d4
C  0x0340fe34
C  0x03409b36
C  [net.dll+0x7079]  Java_java_net_SocketInputStream_socketRead0+0x143
J  java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Ljava/io/FileDescriptor;[BIII)I
J  java.net.SocketInputStream.read([BII)I
j  jd.plugins.download.DownloadInterface$Chunk.run()V+9
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0xfae4b]
V  [jvm.dll+0x18c531]
V  [jvm.dll+0xfaff1]
V  [jvm.dll+0xfb04b]
V  [jvm.dll+0xb56b9]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1190d4]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1411ac]
C  [msvcr71.dll+0x9565]  endthreadex+0xa0
C  [kernel32.dll+0xb729]  GetModuleFileNameA+0x1ba

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
```

Könnt ihr mir bei so einem Problem helfen? Und wenn nicht, kennt ihr ein (Java-)Forum, wo das möglich wäre? 

Schonmal Danke im Voraus für eure Mühen!


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jul 2011)

Es gibt ein Problem mit der DLL msvcrt.dll.
Die Datei ist entweder beschädigt oder kompromittiert worden. 

Das ist ne DLL der Microsoft Visual C++ Run-Time, ob die DLL Java beiliegt oder ob das irgend ne Windowskiste ist weiß ich nicht.
(Du kannst die Datei aber auch per hand mal austauschen)


----------



## Ariol (25. Jul 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Jubeldibub (27. Jul 2011)

Hi, 

danke @EikeB, daran lag es. Habe die Datei im Java-Ordner ausgetauscht und schon verschwanden die Abbrüche. 

Nochmals vielen Dank! 

Grüße


----------

